# diy beckett



## rbp 4 135

well today i decided to begin construction on my diy beckett skimmer. i got the acrylic have some clear pvc on order, actually got the injector and housing off of ebay. I also got my pvc necks, adaptors and gate valves. tomarrow i think i am going to start cutting and drilling the acrylic, it sould be interesting. I still can not find a decent place to buy ips weldon #3 if someone could chime in it would be most apperciated. ill post pictures along the way so others know how do go about doing this.


----------



## Raptor

Cool! Looking forward to your diy skimmer!
Dont forget to power it with an external pressure rated pump.


----------



## rbp 4 135

ya i think i am going to use a mag 9 the maximum amount the foam head is rated for is 1000 gph.


----------



## rbp 4 135

well i made some progress on this to day, i built the box the injector came in, i actually hijacked a coupple of parts from my css 220, the collection cup and the main reaction chamber. which has like a 6 inch diameter so it should do nicely. ill throw some pics up tomarow.


----------



## Guest

Sounds good Andy, good luck with the project, I will be tagging along! Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Trillion

Can't wait to see the step by step, make sure you make it followable for dummies, like me we all can't be as handy as andy ya know what I'm saying


----------



## rbp 4 135

here we go.


----------



## Trillion

Ingenious dude, damn!

BravO!









Raptor should make this one of those threads they put at the top of the forum now that's diy for yo ass rbp,









in all seiousness I was wondering what you are gonna use for an intake system.

Was that little black hole at the bottom on the right your intake hole?

do you plan on showing us your finished product?

I can't wait


----------



## rbp 4 135

well i have a pressure rated pump that does about 700 gph i think that i am going to try that, if it fails i am going to get a mg 9.


----------



## Trillion

ok sounds great, I can't wait to see the finished product.

I knew you knew salt,but damn man you out did your self on that's section rug in the pic :laugh:

just kiding.

good job man. hope you don't mind if I bite off of your invention.

that's what I'm gonna do when I get my 125; ill build two of them.

I think I've decided not to get a 300 or 400 gl, not because of the cost, just cause you really can't do much more to atank like that than you can do o a 125 can you?


----------



## rbp 4 135

this skimmer could easily handle up to 125 gallons of heavily stocked tanks. The desigh is basically the same as a mrc, and look at what there skimmers are rated for. mine would be like the largest one with out dual injectors


----------



## Guest

Are you goin to put a circulation pump on there? (not that it needs one, just curious).


----------



## rbp 4 135

no i dont plan on it, although it wouldnt be hard i do have an extra pressure rated pump, ill see how it does and add a recircualtion if necessary.


----------



## Raptor

Very nice!! good design. I would use a pcx 40 or 55 on there for a single beckett. Are you using a 1.5 inch gatevalve?


----------



## rbp 4 135

no 1 inch but i was thining about going larger. would a mag 12 not do as well as the gen-x would?


----------



## Trillion

ok, sorry I'm not sure about your ? rbp, just wanted to say that's a tight invention, I wish I had the hands on skills to build something like that.


----------



## Raptor

No a mag 12 is not really pressure rated, and will lose alot of flow because of the restriction a beckett will create. Plus a external pump will add less heat, and provide better results because of pressure loss.
It wont lose nearly as much as the mag would.
Look for a used pcx 40 or 55. I have seen them for under $100.
Yes you want a 1.5 inch gatevalve. You wont get enough water leaving the skimmer and it will back up. Trust me, Spend the couple extra bux on that. Also go with 1.5 inch drain lines all the way to the sump.

Heres my mrc mr3 skimmer driven by an iwaki 70 rlt. As you can see they produce a boat load of bubbles, and skimmate.
You dont want a pinto engine in a mustang. Here you see a milk jug for collection, Make yourself a collection container, or buy a cheap one. It will save you from overflows. Worth the time or money.
I have one now and as soon as it fills up a ping pong ball shoots up and stops the air in the skimmer basically shutting it down.


----------



## rbp 4 135

ya i thought that the external gen x's were going to be much more than they are, i can get them locally for for about 115 $ total. pcx 40 that is


----------



## Raptor

I had 2 they are not too loud at all either. Nice pump, Well built.


----------



## rbp 4 135

good stuff


----------



## Trillion

Raptor said:


> I have one now and as soon as it fills up a ping pong ball shoots up and stops the air in the skimmer basically shutting it down.












if I'm ever as half as good at building stuff for my tank as you guys are ill be good.

Did you guys ace shop class or what?

Did you have to have any of that stuff that you built that beckett with custom cut, or is it just like a self explanitory experiment.

I'd really lke to try.


----------



## Raptor

Actually i did do good in shop and i am a carpenter.
But i bought mine. I have very little time, and with a family and work i dont have the time to do prodjects like that.


----------



## Trillion

Raptor said:


> Actually i did do good in shop and i am a carpenter.
> But i bought mine. I have very little time, and with a family and work i dont have the time to do prodjects like that.


ohh that pic you posted looked like a diy to me.

Didn't know you was a family man I thought you was around dannys age or close to it.

I'm 26 my self I'm sure by my salt water noobness you thought I was a lot younger.

I've never been really handy with building anything, electronics has always been mythingg and things like that.

I hope my venture to the saltwatr world, and p-fury, will lead me into a genre of diy, and things of a whole new dimension.

But if some one want to know how to set a VC® holla at me :nod:


----------



## rbp 4 135

yep 4 years of highscool shop here, just graduated, and god it feels good. sorry to day was my last day.


----------



## Trillion

congrats on your graduation.

You made yourself a nice grat present.

is your beckettup and running?

giv m the floor plans for it.

I wish you had did a ste by stepp damn it.


----------



## rbp 4 135

no i dont think i am going to finish building my beckett, i cannot get the 6 inch diameter acrylic tubing to cut square, so i just orderd a pm bullet 2. if you want i can show you how to build one but you will need some tools, like saws, band or table would do. a sander drill and some drill bits like hole saws or forstener bits.

i can make you a step by step. infact i'll put up how to do it to night.

if someone wants to build one let me know and i will send you all the stuff, for less than i paid for it, say 50 shipped, you will get the box collectioncup cup neck the main reaction chamber, 6in acrylic tube, a one inch bulk head, beckett injector and housing, ill also send you my weldon 16 glue. the only thing you need is to cut the 6 in diameter pipe square, hovedepot could probably do this for you, glue it up and hook up a pump.


----------



## Raptor

Get pics of that bullet running. I love how becketts drice the bubbles.
AquaC has a new system to drive their systems.
Interested on how those run.


----------



## rbp 4 135

will do should be comming in a coupple of days.


----------



## Trillion

rbp 4 135 said:


> Get pics of that bullet running. I love how becketts drice the bubbles.
> AquaC has a new system to drive their systems.
> Interested on how those run.


I'm interested, but I can probably guess.

is it driven by a airstone deluxe, and power head, having like two or three ports for in coming flow and bubbles?


----------



## illnino

why do you think that everyone has a halide system they can ship out to you POD? no one does... do a quick search on beckett skimmer and youll find out. youre too much talk and no do. you said you bought a system from aquatraders for either one of your tanks for what... the last month. why do you want to make a beckett skimmer if you dont even know how it works??

and no, i am not "steal" "saling" my halide fixture. learn how to spell the word still and selling.


----------



## Trillion

illnino said:


> why do you think that everyone has a halide system they can ship out to you POD? no one does... do a quick search on beckett skimmer and youll find out. youre too much talk and no do. you said you bought a system from aquatraders for either one of your tanks for what... the last month. why do you want to make a beckett skimmer if you dont even know how it works??
> 
> and no, i am not "steal" "saling" my halide fixture. learn how to spell the word still and selling.


wow, some one woke up on the wrong side of town today.

sorry my speling isn't up to youur standards illnino, but I'm really tired of arguing with you guys on line so lets just agree to disagree ok.

with all do respect I posted on my diary on the general dis forum that I decided not to get the lights since you guys actually said they sucked.

I posted that a whle ago but you can't catch every thing on here.

but I'm cool with you and I realy apreciate all your help, but if you are gonna disrespect me because I make a human error an misspell a word then please, just by pass my posts, not every one is steal in school , or has time to proof read all there posts.

Sorry to of upset you

hope you feel better man.


----------



## illnino

Trillion said:


> why do you think that everyone has a halide system they can ship out to you POD? no one does... do a quick search on beckett skimmer and youll find out. youre too much talk and no do. you said you bought a system from aquatraders for either one of your tanks for what... the last month. why do you want to make a beckett skimmer if you dont even know how it works??
> 
> and no, i am not "steal" "saling" my halide fixture. learn how to spell the word still and selling.


wow, some one woke up on the wrong side of town today.

sorry my speling isn't up to youur standards illnino, but I'm really tired of arguing with you guys on line so lets just agree to disagree ok.

with all *do* respect I posted on my diary on the general dis forum that I decided not to get the lights since you guys actually said they sucked.

I posted that a *whle* ago but you can't catch every thing on here.

but I'm cool with you and I realy apreciate all your help, but if you are gonna disrespect me because I make a human error an misspell a word then please, just by pass my posts, not every one is *steal*_ in school , or has time to proof read all there posts.

Sorry to of upset you

hope you feel better man.
[/quote]

i actually woke up on jiggys side of town.







and you STILL cant spell it right.







it just gets plain anoying reading your posts saying ...not everyone is STEAL in... steal means to take without buying..._


----------



## Trillion

thanks for the english lesson illnino, now let me give you one,

you spell annoying with 2 n's not one but see the difference between you and me is that I know what you meant no matter how its spelled if you use it in the right place of a sentence, its doesent tale a genious to figure out what I meant by it.

that's fine if you want to be anal though from now on.

I wonder why no one but you complains about my spelling, and come to think of it ask your sef if there is any one on here that does the same thing?

why did you single me out?
just curious.

any tme you are aking up on jiigys side of town and in his bed feel free to take your probs out on me.

thanks


----------



## piranhasrule

> I wonder why no one but you complains about my spelling


It pisses me off, but usually I just can't be bothered to say anything.
I mean, it wouldn't bother people if it was the odd word spelt wrong here and there. But c'mon man, Still isn't a hard word to get right. I don't think anybody would care if an 'l' was missed out, but spelling it 'steal' changes the pronunciation of the whole word and can change the meaning of the sentence all together


----------



## Trillion

piranhasrule said:


> I wonder why no one but you complains about my spelling
> 
> 
> 
> It pisses me off, but usually I just can't be bothered to say anything.
> I mean, it wouldn't bother people if it was the odd word spelt wrong here and there. But c'mon man, Still isn't a hard word to get right. I don't think anybody would care if an 'l' was missed out, but spelling it 'steal' changes the pronunciation of the whole word and can change the meaning of the sentence all together
Click to expand...

sorry guys ill try to spell better for you from now on, I guess when I had to drop out of school because the death of my father in the 7th grade I kinda still get things mixed up some times.

I know you are probaly thinking why did I have to drop out of school because of my fathers death it was just to take care of my mom, back then I was happy not to go to school, but when I first tried to start getting a job boy was it a rude awakening, but english is one of my strong subjects.

I may misspell a word or use the wrong spelling of the wod in a sentence, but I don't do it because I'm lazy its because I'm not that educated.

I'm sorry I come on here to get helped with my sw tank not to remember how screwed up my past was, but I'm over that, and I'm sure you guys don't really care I just want to let you know I didn't have the opportunity that you guys have, and I hope you guys never have to go threw what I did.

I just won't use the word steal on here any more.Or the other one

Sorry guys.

I still want to be your friends, and I probably, couldn't have afforded to buy those lights any way illnino.

oh, and illnino I apologize for that shitty post up there at first you made me mad, but it aint your fault I had to drop out of school, you have a right to be mad.

I'm sorry


----------



## illnino




----------



## Trillion

what in the heezy

lol


----------



## Trillion

ok I see how it is illnino you STEAL mad at me?

lol, just kiding I STILL like playing around.

So is that what you do if you have kids and they are acting up, you tell them to be STILL.

Boy if that story about y dad dieing up there would have been true I'd of been pissed when you gave me that cookie.

just was trying to make you feel bad, now I can see your a man of my own heart cause I wouldn't have gave a flying f*ck either. I did think you were my friend though.

I STILL want nd would apreciate your help on things.

ILLNINO, I LOVE U DUDE, like a DADDY!

lol.

later.

sorry bout your thread.

itsover I promise.

So how is the project coming though

up date please!


----------



## illnino

i didnt really believe it in the firstplace







but really i wouldnt have cared anyways. me and my friends are the crudest and rudest people you will ever meet. we can find a way to make fun of anyone. especially retards. thats our speciality... sorry had a couple


----------



## Trillion

illnino said:


> i didnt really believe it in the firstplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really i wouldnt have cared anyways. me and my friends are the crudest and rudest people you will ever meet. we can find a way to make fun of anyone. especially retards. thats our speciality... sorry had a couple


you don't have to be sorry, just get ready to have me take my bad day out on you when I have one so get ready :nod:

you even had a cheer leader on your team though, with the palm palms and evrything. YOU KNOW WHO I'M TALKING ABOUT. lol

you did believe the story, *** ADMIT IT!, or I will crush you


----------



## illnino

i would reply in a very crude way to the above post but i want to stay un-banned.


----------



## Trillion

illnino said:


> i would reply in a very crude way to the above post but i want to stay un-banned.


Damn i thought i could count on you, you let me down.

but i can tell you aint drunk, cause when you are you lose all inhabitians :nod:

come on let loose you, you, you under age drinker!









just kidding, save it for when you need to let it go, but dont forget im getting better at taking critism so expect to get burned


----------



## rbp 4 135

well yesterday i finally got my pm bullet II compleetly installed and tuned up. wow, this thing produces tons of really fine bubbles, it started pulling skimmate about 2 hours after i hooked it up. after about 8 hours i would say it has collected nearly a cup, and should still be a long way form broken in.


----------



## Trillion

damn sounds like you out did your self once again.

get some pics when you get time please!.


----------



## Raptor

Ok you 2, illninio after all the good behavior you had to throw it away in one thread.
And trillion This is no place for the bickering. You 2 want to bicker take it to pm.
I see my warnings mean nothing so the next one will get GG's and MAB's attention.
Trillion i feel bad for your situation from your dad dieing, But we all have crosses to bear. It does get on peoples nerves when wrong words are constantly being used/mispelled for lazyness.
I know you can write up a response with the correct words and spelling.
I have seen it. 
Got it everybody?
Oh and illninio its not cool to make fun of tards, Just pray you dont have one or get a closed head trauma.


----------



## ICEMAN330824

HECK OF A GOOD JOB MAN!

ICEMAN!


----------



## illnino

athiest here. cant pray...

back to the thread


----------

